# Super Win Pe



## rodz (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, I had a complete crash a few months ago caused by a virus.
Had the PC rebuilt and it is now fine.
I cannot remember what the virus was now but it disabled just about everything.
Could not use system restore, would not let me see what was running and would not let me run any virus checker. I was doomed with my limited knowledge.
A friend who knew what had happened sent me a disc the title of this post.
Saying that if I had a similar problem in the future this disc would help me to sort it without having to resort to the rebuild.
He then moved to China and I have temporaraly lost touch.
Can you tell me how this disc would help in this situation.
If it`s possible in laymans terms.
Thanks
Rodz


----------

